
Ffmpeg.js: FFmpeg Powered by WebAssembly - maple3142
https://github.com/ffmpegjs/ffmpeg.js
======
iforgotpassword
Could this be used to detect the supported codecs of the browser and transcode
client side? What's the performance and resource usage on chrome and Firefox,
compared to native? Would it melt your smartphone?

